# Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz



## Doc (6. Juni 2012)

Unglaublich ... ich musste noch arbeiten und komm eben (vor na Stunde) nach Hause und biege in die Einfahrt ein ... kommen mir zwei Typen mit meinem CS entgegen und gucken wie dumm ...

Mir war relativ schnell klar, wessen Filter der Vogel da in der Hand hält ... Aus dem Auto heraus die Polizei gerufen und ausgestiegen ... die haben sich nicht bewegt ... 

Nunja ... Ende des Lieds -> Pumpe lief weiter ... Teich 2/3 leer ... Beide festgenommen ... der eine wollte vorher wegrennen ... hat aber nicht geklappt .... 

Sagt ma ... gehts noch? ... Wie weit isses bitte? ...


----------



## Mark2111 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

Hi Markus

Ja das ist ja mal der Hammer :O 

Hast ja nochmal Glück gehabt. Wollten die den zu Fuß wegschaffen?

Gleich mal einen scharfen Hund anschaffen  

LG Mark


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

Wie geil ist das denn ... 
Auf so ne Gelegenheit warte ich schon lange ... aber dann hat der Arsch Kirmes 

Aber im Ersnt, Du kannst froh sein, dass die Typen so baff waren und Dir nix passiert ist. So etwas kann ganz schnell nach hinten los gehen.
Naja, CS wieder da, Wasser läuft sicher schon aus der Leitung ... nur, kannst Du jetzt überhaupt schlafen???

Mandy


----------



## Mark2111 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn ...
> Auf so ne Gelegenheit warte ich schon lange ... aber dann hat der Arsch Kirmes
> 
> Aber im Ersnt, Du kannst froh sein, dass die Typen so baff waren und Dir nix passiert ist. So etwas kann ganz schnell nach hinten los gehen.
> ...



Stimmt genau... Man kann nie wissen was denen einfällt. Die knüppeln einem eindelweich oder was weiß ich was die noch machen würden.

Da wird wohl bei euch in der Straße erhöhtes Polizeiaufgebot sein  Prävention 

Waren das eigentlich welche inlänidscher Herkunft oder von ausserhalb?

LG Mark


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

Hallo Doc 
Kannst Froh sein das  Dir nichts dabei zugestossen ist hätte auch anders ausgehen können.
Noch Blöder ist das die Morgen wieder rumlaufen .
Gruss Reiner
P.S. 
Tuh denen nichts an sonst wirst Du noch Bestraft


----------



## Nori (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

He Markus,
hast das Teil noch nicht bezahlt und das waren Inkasso-Leute?? :? 

Gruß Nori
Spass beiseite - da hast aber Glück gehabt - einem Kumpel ging es mit dem Auto so, der musste mit ansehen, wie sein A6 Avant "mitgenommen" wurde - nur hat er die Diebe nicht mehr erwischt - DAS war aber sein Glück, lt. der Polizei hätten die ihn ganz sicher niedergeschossen.


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

Krass, aber DAS nenn ich Glück dass Du sie erwischt hast ....


----------



## karsten. (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

moin 


andererseits fragt man sich ,wie solche ... so was ausspionieren 

war´n das nun Teichfans die so was selbst brauchten 
doofe Beschaffungskriminalität
oder Auftragsmord ?

auf jeden Fall immer "Ball flachhalten" bei Fremden .........

mfG


----------



## Doc (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

Hey ... naja ... gut, hätten die ne Pistole oder so dabei gehabt wärs doof gewesen ... bin aber auch über 2m groß und hab 15 Jahre lang Karate gemacht *g* ... also ein wenig wehren kann man sich ... der wollte an mir vorbei laufen und ist über "meinen Fuß" gestolpert ... dumm aber auch 

War nen Mix-Team ... ein dt. und ein ausl. Mitbürger ...

Ne, schlafen war nicht mehr ... hab mich nur tierisch über die Vögel aufgeregt ... Teich ist wieder voll und den Fischen gehts auch gut. War aber wohl nicht das einzige Delikt ... sitzen beide in U-Haft ...


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

Herrlich ... über den Fuß gestolpert ... diese Straftäter sind ja auch wirklich blöde ... die stolpern doch immer ... 

U-Haft ist geil ... die müssen einiges auf dem Kerbholz haben, dass ein Haftbefehl erlassen wurde 

Mandy


----------



## MadDog (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

Hallo Markus,

ein Wahnsinn, was dir da passiert ist. Ich frage mich, wie die in deinen Garten kommen konnten? Ist dieser den frei zugänglich ?
Die andere Frage ist, was wollen die mit dem CS ? Haben die den nur aus Frust mitgenommen weil sie nichts anderes gefunden hatten oder war es evtl. doch ein Auftrag ?

Zum Glück ist dir nichts passiert und deinen Fischchen geht es gut.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## docmatze (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

Hi,

na das ist ja mal ne aktion  Gut wen man sich zu wehren weiß!

Bei uns liefen vor kurzer Zeit ein paar seriöse Rumänische Mitbürger hinter dem Haus rum, wahrscheinlich haben sie sich verlaufen und vergessen ihre Anzüge anzuziehen als sie einen Banktermin hatten.
Schauten und schauten über die Zäune, der Stall von den Pferden wurde durchsucht...

Nach etwas längerem Überlegen dachte ich mir, ruf doch einfach mal die Polizei an und geb da mal bescheid, das ist wohl nicht normal.
Was mich gewundert hat war das sie wirklich innerhalb von 20 Minuten hier waren.
Leider ist die Truppe in der Zeit schon im Wald verschwunden.

Was aber lustig war, als die beiden Beamten vor der Hofeinfahrt standen und unsere beiden Hunde ihr normales Theater abgezogen haben fragte der eine gleich : Wissen ihre Hunde das wir in Frieden kommen 

Aber eine Tatsache soll wohl sein das wenn unsere Hunde einen von denen gepackt hätten, auf unserem Grundstück, so könnte man selbst noch eine Strafanzeige bekommen wenn denn die Einbrecher eine Anzeige gemacht hätten.Da schützt wohl noch nichtmal ein Schild mit betreten verboten an den Türen und Zäunen.Stimmt das?
Ich glaube aber das wohl jeder Richter das ganze dann abheften würde...

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

Das ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland und von Richter zu Richter unterschiedlich - da gibts noch Auslegungsmöglichkeiten :evil.
Aber im Großen und Ganzen stimmt das - wenn die Hunde jemanden beißen auf dem eigenen Grundstück, auch wenn 10 Schilder "Betreten verboten" "bissiger Hund" uswl. draußen angebracht sind - dann kannst du dafür belangt werden! Egal ob es sich um Einbrecher oder um den Briefträger handelt. Nur werden Einbrecher das wohl kaum anzeigen - hab einen solchen Fall jedenfalls noch nicht gehört, aber die REchtslage ist mir sehr wohl bekannt.


----------



## docmatze (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

Hallo, danke für die Aufklärung.
Dann scheint das also wirklich zu stimmen....

Grüße
Matze


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

was mussten die denn so alles überwinden um an Deinen Teich zu kommen ?


----------



## Gladiator (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

Son scheiss..

wusste garnicht dass es Teichdiebe gibt, voll frech.


naja bei mir gibts nix zu holen^^ und bei meiner oma zum glück auch ned   , kommt hoffentlich keiner auf die super idee pflanzen ausem teich zu klauen.. 


wenn ich ma grössern teich habe mit allem drum und dran, gibts wachhund und alarmanlage 


ist ja alles gut gegangen ^^
die sollen sich schämen, sowas zu klauen und dann noch erwischt zu werden


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*



> so könnte man selbst noch eine Strafanzeige bekommen wenn denn die Einbrecher eine Anzeige gemacht hätten.Da schützt wohl noch



Hey Matze ,dann braucht beim nächsten Besuch, dein Stall wohl ein neues Fundament  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## elkop (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

 ich wusste doch, warum ich auf techniklose teiche stehe. 
den dieben ist wirklich gar nix mehr heilig, prima, dass sie  bekommen haben.


----------



## frido (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

...ja, da fragt man sich-ich wollte vor kurzem mein Motorrad aus dem Winterschlaf holen. Haben doch so ein paar Affen des Türschloss von der Garage zerstört, versucht das Tankschloss mit nem Schraubenzieher aufzubrechen (was dann wohl gescheitert ist) und mir 15 liter Benzin zu klauen! Was sind das für Dummbeutel-300 € Schaden angerichtet, wegen 15 liter Super bleifrei! Wir haben vor bestimmt 10 Jahren mal einen "polnisch Kollega" auf frischer Tat beim Mopedklau erwischt-nix Polizei, der hat dann die Heimreise ohne Moped auf allen Vieren angetreten. Und die Jungs von der Bundespolizei werden auch Probleme gehabt haben, den Kamerad an der Grenze anhand seines Passfotos zu identifizieren-er muss wohl auf seinem beschwerlichen Heimweg ausgeglitten und böse mit dem Gesicht aufgeschlagen sein...:__ nase 
Naja, sowas passiert schon mal...:smoki

Aber wer bitte klaut ein Compactsieve??? Man kann echt nix mehr stehen lassen, nicht mal im eigenen Garten.


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

Vielleicht geht das gerücht um, das da ja Edelstahl drin ist (in dem Fall ja nur das Sieb)...

Ist die Frage, ob es sich um vermeindliche Metalldiebe handeln könnte
Auch wenn da jetzt nicht wirklich Metallwerte drin stecken.


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

naja.. es ist ja bekannt, dass die oft verschiedene Apparate nicht auseinanderhalten können. vielleicht dachten die ja, das wär ein Tresor


----------



## Nori (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich "Einbrecher" gestellt ... Tzzzzz*

Nachdem die Kameraden ja auch vor Dachrinnen und verschraubten Kupferverblendungen nicht Halt machen ist so ein Filter bestimmt ein willkommenes "Mitbringsel"...

Gruß Nori


----------

